# The Granddaddy Of All GO Dawgs Threads #56! For Charlie! ?



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS for KYDAWG!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Bout game time!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs 

10-0


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS!
Undefeated in 2021!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Go you undefeated and 10-0 Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2021)

Just keep winning!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

10-0. GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2021)

How bout dem Dawgs?!!! Goooo Daaaawggggssssssss!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Nov 14, 2021)

Go you invincible Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2021)

Good morning Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2021)

It's GREAT to be a GEORGIA BULLDAWG! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs listening to Bulldawg Brunch at the beautiful Hilltop Grill.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 14, 2021)

Man, it’s GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## formula1 (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs! 12-0 in your grasp!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Wore my leather Bulldogs Jacket to enemy territory this morning(mom and dad's church is in TN.) Got a few looks and maybe one comment, at least I didn't have to fight my way out!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Sunday evening.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs, man what a feeling 10-0. It's been a long time coming but CKS is taking UGA to the next level!!!! 

I am loving watching all the other teams fans saying it's a down year for their teams and that makes it Georgia's year. Haters gonna hate is all I know. 

Thus is a new UGA that we as older fans have honestly never seen and the newer fans better enjoy it!!!!!

This team has cohesion that we haven't seen in forever!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 14, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Feels good to be 10-0 and number 1 in the nation!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs prepping for #11!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 15, 2021)

Go you HAIRY DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 15, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 15, 2021)

Y'all go wish Homer Simpson a happy birthday! https://forum.gon.com/threads/happy-birthday-elfiii.1006158/

Or do it here, of course. Or in both places, like me! 

Happy birthday again, Dawg bro!

*GOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 15, 2021)

Go Monday Dawgs in a boxblind! Every day is a great day to be a Dawg!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs celebrating birthdays sitting in box blinds.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2021)

Go birthday Dawgs hunting!!!!!!

Happy birthday my friend!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2021)

GO birthday DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 15, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 16, 2021)

Good morning
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2021)

Go DAWGS getting a little break to heal!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 16, 2021)

GO you GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready to go to work!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs taking a break!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 16, 2021)

GO #1 DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2021)

I don’t know if everyone knows but let me remind everyone! We are 10-0! Undefeated in the SEC! Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs finishing the drill!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2021)

Go cussin' Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 16, 2021)

Middish week "Go Dawgs"!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs having early morning coffee


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 17, 2021)

Good morning
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 17, 2021)

Go Top Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 17, 2021)

How bout them cussing DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 17, 2021)

Just win cussin' Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2021)

CKS or CKS has the Dawgs attention so it seems!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Watching the haters squirming like a bunch thugs when the Po Po pulls up!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs smiling at the haters!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 17, 2021)

GO DAWGS, owning the SEC!


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 17, 2021)

Dawgs look like they might do it Bo$$


----------



## trad bow (Nov 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs with a cooler full of deer!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2021)

Go deer wacking Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Nebraska! My boy shot a big 9 point this evening! Proud dady!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 18, 2021)

Good morning
Go deer hunting Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2021)

Go DAWGS breakin' other teams will to play!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Nov 18, 2021)

One game at a time!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 18, 2021)

Go undefeated DAWGS!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 18, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Nebraska! My boy shot a big 9 point this evening! Proud dady!


It doesn't get any better than that! Go lil celuse. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## campboy (Nov 18, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 18, 2021)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs waiting on this cold front to fire up the deer and Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs in windy Cold Nebraska this morning!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2021)

Go hunting Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!! Just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2021)

Go deer killing younger Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs with 30 minutes left before clock out time!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 19, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 19, 2021)

Go DAWGS getting ready for a massacre Saturday!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs headed to the woods!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Bo$$ and Uncle Dave GON have fun cheering on the DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 19, 2021)

GO DAWGS! GO SENIORS! GO JORDAN DAVIS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs stay focused and keep chopping!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 19, 2021)

Finally Friday!! GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs eating well tomorrow!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 19, 2021)

Go You Friday Night Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 19, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## formula1 (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs on this Virginia deer hunting freezing cold day!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 20, 2021)

Rise up DAWG nation, for today we ride!  Go DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 20, 2021)

Good game day morning!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs headed outside to fire up the smoker


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 20, 2021)

formula1 said:


> Go Dawgs on this Virginia deer hunting freezing cold day!


Go Dawgs in Gatlinburg missing deer hunting!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs in Tennessee with all these hillbilly Vols fans!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 20, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs, get some work in and stay healthy!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful fall day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2021)

Just found out last night that my son and his wife were invited to a catered tailgate and GREAT tickets to the game. Thanks to Stetson Bennett's uncle. Go Dawgs.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs with a rest up and get healthy game today. Let’s see what the up and comer scrubs can do today. Maybe JT gets some game time under center.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2021)

Cold morning in Athens town. Go DAWGS.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs, getting close to game time!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 20, 2021)

GO GAMEDAY DAWGS!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2021)

The boy said, It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2021)

Go DAWGS! It’s Gameday..


----------



## trad bow (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs playing to win


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!! 

Is the game on TV anywhere??


----------



## greendawg (Nov 20, 2021)

No Tv but Jordan Davis just ran in a TD.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2021)

Jordan Davis touchdown!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 20, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!
> 
> Is the game on TV anywhere??



We get to watch Kentucky vs New Mexico state but no Dawgs.  That's a load of baloney.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2021)

Same here!!!!

Trying to find an app to listen to it for free.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Same here!!!!
> 
> Trying to find an app to listen to it for free.


Georgia Bulldawg app


----------



## greendawg (Nov 20, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Same here!!!!
> 
> Trying to find an app to listen to it for free.



Maybe Iheartradio.  I'm going to try.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 20, 2021)

I’m listening to local radio station.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 20, 2021)

Bowers TD


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2021)

Had to stream the game, but the boy has good seats.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2021)

Radio much faster than stream.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs,  watching it on ESPN + with Hulu so I am probably and hour behind.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2021)

My boy sent me his SEC+ password. Watching on computer free to me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2021)

He said we could watch it on our smart tv, but I aint that smart.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 20, 2021)

Ms H that’s why I’m listening to the game on the radio.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 20, 2021)

Stupid!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 20, 2021)

My boy had some great seats. Go DAWGS.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2021)

Go 11-0 Dawgs! Where’s that bees’ nest at?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs taking care of business like they ‘posed to do today! Keep it going, Dawgs! GATA!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!! 

Still not happy with today's performance! 

We should have had JT in the whole first half, he looked rusty to me, because he hasn't been playing!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 20, 2021)

GO 11-0 DAWGS!! This is a special season and a special team.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 20, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2021)

Go undefeated Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Taking some bee spray to Atlanta next weekend!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs taking one game at a time!!!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 20, 2021)

We got Blaylock today, maybe we get some Pickens by the 1st playoff game.  Go Dawgs getting some weapons back on offense.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 20, 2021)

We had to run some errands during the game and I couldn't finish watching it. Did Daniels settle down? He seemed pretty rusty what little I got to watch. 

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2021)

I’m riding back from Nebraska didn’t get to see it. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Nov 21, 2021)

Go early morning Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 21, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## formula1 (Nov 21, 2021)

Time to wreck Tech!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2021)

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg. Go DAWGS.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!

11-0 !!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 21, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Nov 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs in SEC Championship.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs running into the flats.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs. STOMP tech


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs grinding up leaves


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs at work waiting to clock in, Sunday through Tuesday night this week!!!!!! Long weekend ahead,  gonna work a little on the Jeep!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 21, 2021)

Never forget. 10 years ago today we lost a DGD. Lawd I miss that man. We love you Larry!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2021)

Lord have mercy 10 years, me and the wife were talking yesterday. It still doesn't feel right listening to the game on the radio!!! Seems like just a year ago!!!!

One of the ultimate DGD!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 21, 2021)

Go, Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Up next Tech, keep chopping!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs passing out tubes of Butthurt Cream!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 21, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs passing out tubes of Butthurt Cream!


Well so far Kirby has handed them out to 11 teams this year, hopefully next week he makes it 12!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 22, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Shadow11 (Nov 22, 2021)

Good morning! Go dawgs!


I just changed my phone alarm to glory glory. Gonna be waking up in a good mood from now on!


Here's a good webpage that I just ran across. It has all kinds of different uga downloads, all in one spot...


https://www.sicemdawgs.com/uga-downloads/


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 22, 2021)

This just in ... da bugs watched tape of UGA games and walked out on the program.  

Go DAWGS tuning up with a bug to get ready for an elephant.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs on a wet Monday morning


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 22, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Lord have mercy 10 years, me and the wife were talking yesterday. It still doesn't feel right listening to the game on the radio!!! Seems like just a year ago!!!!
> 
> One of the ultimate DGD!!!



I've worked hard at accepting Scott and Eric and I'm starting to settle in but the reality is nobody can fill Munson's shoes.

There's dozens and dozens more like this:


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 22, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I've worked hard at accepting Scott and Eric and I'm starting to settle in but the reality is nobody can fill Munson's shoes.
> 
> There's dozens and dozens more like this:



I was there at the game in the endzone that Lindsey ran to listening to Larry on a portable transistor radio.  Great day and great announcer!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs. Always listened to Mr Munson. Hard to listen to Scott and Eric.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2021)

^^^ Yep. GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 22, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 23, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!For Charlie.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs while I debate going to work.?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 23, 2021)

Go DAWGS, lining them up and knockin' em down!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 23, 2021)

Good old fashion hate week to all you DGD's. Here are two FINE DGD's GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2021)

To heck with tech!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 23, 2021)

Only thing good about tech is their architecture graduate’s design other teams football stadiums while they play in a glorified high school stadium. Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 23, 2021)

GO DAWGS!! The heck with Tech!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Nov 23, 2021)

GO DAWGS  !!!!  beat Tec


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs. Wreck tech!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 24, 2021)

Go late night Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs with insomnia


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs with 1.5 hours till a 5 day weekend!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 24, 2021)

Good morning long weekend Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 24, 2021)

Go Too Early in the Mornin' DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 24, 2021)

Go, thankful Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 24, 2021)

Glory glory to ole Georgia and to Hades with Georgia Tech!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2021)

^^^ Don't know why, but that reminded me of our H.S. fight song. When you grow up in Athens even High School folks cheer on the DAWGS! We would sing our fight song and the last verse we changed the words to " And to heck with Ga. Tech. Give em heck DAWGS"! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs on a fine Wednesday.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs on Pre-Thanksgiving turkey smoking day!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 24, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs. Smash the insects


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 24, 2021)

The ramblin wreck fixin to hit a freight train!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 24, 2021)

H22's customers really like him.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 24, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Happy thanksgiving DAWGNATION!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2021)

Go Thanksgiving Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 24, 2021)

Eat, Big Dawgs! Eat! Go Dawgs picking up weight tomorrow and not even caring. I'll walk it off in some woods soon!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 24, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## formula1 (Nov 25, 2021)

Smoking turkey like them smoking Dawgs!!!


----------



## Duff (Nov 25, 2021)

Same here F1. Smoking turkeys and yelling Go Dawgs!!

Happy Thanksgiving Dawg bros!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Dawg lovers out there


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving in heaven Bo$$ and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs on Thanksgiving day!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs wearing stretchy pants or sweat pants for eating comfort!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 25, 2021)

Go Dogs, Thankful for Kirby and the staff he has put together. Think we have a championship brewing and regardless will be in the mix annually because of Kirby.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs with 1hr 20 min left in the stand til chow time!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs stuffed from eating family breakfast at Cracker Barrel. Now we are home getting a small supper put together for my mom and dad.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 25, 2021)

Go Thanksgiving Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2021)

Getting ready to load up the food and head down to mom and dad's. 

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 25, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs gaining more pounds today than Tech will gain yards Saturday!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Nov 25, 2021)

Bulldog just won the National Dog Show. Dawgs winning everywhere!  Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs so full they can’t hardly breathe!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 25, 2021)

Go dawgs washing down a 20 lb plate from noon with a big vodka and lemonade drank


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 25, 2021)

Go dawgs fixin to watch the Ekk Bowl


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 25, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2021)

Go black friday Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 26, 2021)

Good morning. Headed to the woods.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 26, 2021)

Go DAWGS after being stuffed by the stuffed Turkey!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2021)

Go over eating Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs fixing to head south to the woods.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs keeping other teams fans up late at night !!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs in the woods! It’s a great day to be a Dawg!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs in the evening before


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 26, 2021)

Please make the food stop  GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2021)

Go stuffed Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs resting up for the morrow


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs going huntin' tomorrow. May be be gone all day, but will listen to the Dawgs. Y'all hold the Dawgs game thread down for me tomorrow. Represent! 

Good luck to all of you going huntin'! Be safe and have fun out there!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 26, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs going huntin' tomorrow. May be be gone all day, but will listen to the Dawgs. Y'all hold the Dawgs game thread down for me tomorrow. Represent!
> 
> Good luck to all of you going huntin'! Be safe and have fun out there!
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*


Go Dawgs watching the game on Hulu, Silver Britches will have killed and processed a deer before Hulu can keep up with the game!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 26, 2021)

Go Dawgs with so much gas from deviled eggs they could put OPEC out of business and kill a fly at 100 yards!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2021)

Go DAWGS on a cold morning waitin' for the annual wreck tech party.  I'm supposed to watch the game with a former Tech player.  Should be fun!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 27, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 27, 2021)

GO GAMEDAY DAWGS!! Let’s crush those insects!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs on The Day


----------



## elfiii (Nov 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs in the woods on a frosty game day morning.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready to play whack a bug!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs with a itchy trigger finger!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2021)

Go DAWGS on Gameday!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 27, 2021)

Not a problem!!
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 27, 2021)

Daniels needs to get some throws in and knock off some rust.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2021)

Go 12-0 Dawgs!! Filling feeders and ready for the SECCG!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

12-0!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs! On to downtown ATL!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs! The day of reckoning is getting closer!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2021)

Go 12-0 Dawgs watching the sun set!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 27, 2021)

How ‘bout them Dawgs! What an impressive win! 

Seen 3 deer this morning, and boy, that climber was sho nuff cold! No deer this evening, though. Still had a great time outdoors!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs resting up and focusing on next week. One game at the time.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting a lot of our guys back at the right time!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 27, 2021)

Let’s just hope they’re desire level meets or is above those that have been playing.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 27, 2021)

12-0. Let’s get 13-0!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 27, 2021)

Go Dawgs ! We killed all our rivals this year


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 28, 2021)

Good morning
Let's finish the drill

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2021)

GO DAWGS, getting ready for the next business session ... knockin' Bammer off.  Let's do this thang!


----------



## cramer (Nov 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 28, 2021)

GO 12-0 DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2021)

Beautiful Sunday morning Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 28, 2021)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia BULLDAWG! 
<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/WgP9hRQaNjR9b8DBcI" width="480" height="254" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>
Copy Code


----------



## trad bow (Nov 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2021)

Go 12-0 Dawgs!! Just keep winning!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs and take care of that unfinished business.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs, finish healing up and get ready for war!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs taking it one game at the time


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs just keep chopping!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 28, 2021)

GO DAWGS on this wonderful Sunday night!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!! Stay focused and win!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs in the middle of the night


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs in the middle of the night


Go late nite Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 29, 2021)

Go 1:25 in the morning Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs @ 3:36 am.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 29, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 29, 2021)

Go DAWGS gettin' ready to finish out the Revenge Tour!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs taking care of business


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs not growing complacent reading the rat poison!!!!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Nov 29, 2021)

Think about that 1 game season!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs hoping for no more 1980 just 2022!! 

Bring it home DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready for the circus coming to town.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs! The Reckoning has begun!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 29, 2021)

Can not wait until 4 oclock in the pm on Saturday, December 4th!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs hoping GSP pulls over every car with a bama flag on I-20 Friday and Saturday


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!! Keep focused!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 29, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to roll over the Tide in dominating fashion! Eat, Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 29, 2021)

Go, Monday night Dawgs! I watched an interview of Jordan Davis. Seemed very humble and smart. DGD!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> Go, Monday night Dawgs! I watched an interview of Jordan Davis. Seemed very humble and smart. DGD!


He is a breath of fresh air as a young man and elite athlete! Wish there were more of him. He was raised right! Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2021)

Go DAWGS livin' in the heads of the teams y'all have crushed and are about to crush!


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs on a whimsical Tuesday morning


----------



## trad bow (Nov 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## formula1 (Nov 30, 2021)

Countdown to a beat down! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2021)

Good Lawd at all the hater threads.  Think I'll just stay in this tread for a while.
GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!
SIC EM!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs not giving a hoot about haters hatin' in Dawg hatin' threads.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Love my Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs working on everyone’s nerves


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 30, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Ready for Saturday! Got my tickets today!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs teaming up against that ol' troll Throwback and all other haters!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs drinking the first cup of coffee of the day.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2021)

Ga Dawgs getting closer to kickoff


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 1, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## 1982ace (Dec 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2021)

GO DAWGS keeping the FAITH!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs believing in their team!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2021)

That's a DAWG YA'LL! 
Stetson Bennett keeping it classy. 
“Whatever they are, whether they’ve outscored them by more or we have, I don’t know,” said Bennett. “But, no, we have too much respect for who Alabama is this year as a team to allow ourselves to do that. We’re going to keep approaching this game like we have been every other game, and that’s with the utmost respect for the opponent and to be able to execute our jobs to the best of our ability.”


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2021)

Go classy Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs keeping it real!!!!!!

Stetson is the epitome of a DGD!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs keeping the focus.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs keep chopping!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 1, 2021)

Go DAWGS drivin' to and thru Lanter!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 1, 2021)

I liked your post Mud but really don’t like you driving thru nutville. 
But I gotcha. GO DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2021)

GO DAWGS! 
GON gets some fireworks for this weekend just in case we get the urge to shoot some off. Save the good stuff some for Jan. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's a DAWG YA'LL!
> Stetson Bennett keeping it classy.
> “Whatever they are, whether they’ve outscored them by more or we have, I don’t know,” said Bennett. “But, no, we have too much respect for who Alabama is this year as a team to allow ourselves to do that. We’re going to keep approaching this game like we have been every other game, and that’s with the utmost respect for the opponent and to be able to execute our jobs to the best of our ability.”



The Mailman is a DGD in all respects.

Go Dawgs keepin' it classy!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2021)

I remember when we 1st moved into our house. Ga. won the SEC and everybody in the neighborhood went out to their cars and started blowing horns. I partook too. Lasted forever. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Dec 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready for a good nights sleep


----------



## trad bow (Dec 1, 2021)

Or they better be.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 1, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1119971



Good one!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 1, 2021)

Go DAWGS liking our Win/Loss column but skeered to def about this upcoming 4pm game on Saturday. I think I will try to score an archery doe Saturday morning to relieve some anxiety


----------



## formula1 (Dec 1, 2021)

Not scared! 34-17 Dawgs! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs hoping to lay the smack down on Bama for KYDawg!!

RIP BO$$


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 1, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 2, 2021)

Go late night Dawgs trying to sleep to go hunting in few hours


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2021)

Go hunting Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs, getting ready for work on Thursday!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 2, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1120050



Another good one! Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 2, 2021)

trad bow said:


> I liked your post Mud but really don’t like you driving thru nutville.
> But I gotcha. GO DAWGS



We gots to go thru Lanter to the NC game!  Pedal to metal and bammer as a speed bump!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head over to Atlanta


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs staying safe this weekend!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Just keep winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Duff (Dec 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs 49 hours to kickoff!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!! Keep the focus and don't listen to the poison!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 2, 2021)

Go deer killing Dawgs!
This buck did what Alabama is gonna do Saturday...go down HARD! ???


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs all the way to the top!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 2, 2021)

Nice buck @Rackmaster GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 2, 2021)

formula1 said:


> Go Dawgs all the way to the top!


GO DAWGS STAYING ON TOP!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2021)

For the Yellowstone fans. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2021)

Congrats @Rackmaster


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs and Congrats @Rackmaster!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 3, 2021)

Go deer killing Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Go deer killing Dawgs


Go late night Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 3, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting closer


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs on championship eve.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs going hunting again


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2021)

Go DAWGS gettin' ready to go to the Beach and watch the tide get turned ... OUT!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting pumped up bout tomorrow! Hoping for a new sheriff in town!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs puttin' bucks down hard like a red elephant!

Go Dawgs headed to the woods. Lost one of my hearing aids so I'll have to listen to the game with one ear while I'm in the stand. Still in the fight though!

Go Dawgs! Go Kussin' Kirby Dawg! Just win baby! Dang the portal! Full speed ahead!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 3, 2021)

Almost time to hunker down!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 3, 2021)

Hunker down one more time!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs in T minus 24 arrs!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 3, 2021)

Great buck Rack!!!!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2021)

Pull out da hobnail boot for 4 quarters!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs asking for prayers tomorrow!!! 

We will have 2 of the grandkids spending tonight with us, tomorrow I have to work on the kitchen sink plumbing(drain) this I can handle but there might be some slip up in the language department and I don't want to do that infront of them!!! Add to it the SECCG will be on my mind so, prayers brothers and sisters prayers !!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 3, 2021)

Go DAWGS huntin in the mornin to distract from the anxiety of what’s coming at 4pm. Those going to Hotlanta, be safe and keep your head on a swivel…….


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Even if you can’t hear @elfiii youll be able to see the butt whooping the Tide are going to receive!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs not listening to all the hype


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs paying no mind to the poison!!!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs helping John hold his tongue with his grandchildren.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 3, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 3, 2021)

Watching some pre game stuff on SECNETWORK. Getting me fired up! LET’S GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs breaking the Bama curse!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs. Keeping the faith.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs believing, but still nervous!!!!


----------



## cramer (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 3, 2021)

I’m a nervous Munson follower. Go Dawgs but finish the play.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready to rip the heart out of Alabama!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 3, 2021)

Jordan Rodgers hates Bennett and the DAWGS! I’ve listened to him trash Bennett all year and pull for everyone playing UGA. I guess he’s butt hurt that he couldn’t beat UGA when he played for a baseball school.
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!! 

Keep chopping!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 3, 2021)

GOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS! GATA and take care of business tomorrow, Dawgs! Eat Big Dawg! EEEEEEEEEEEEEAT!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## hopper (Dec 3, 2021)

It's time for Alabama to go down!
GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 4, 2021)

Good gameday morning. Time to hit the woods and then watch the Dawgs take it to Bama...

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2021)

Woooo it's gameday!Let's go Dawgs.


----------



## Shadow11 (Dec 4, 2021)

Good morning. Just woke up to my glory glory alarm. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs on championship Saturday


----------



## formula1 (Dec 4, 2021)

It’s game day! Time to fire up the grill in preparation for the UGA victory.  Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 4, 2021)

It’s GAMEDAY!  GO DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2021)

Arise fellow DAWGS, smile at the beautiful morning, saddle your horses for today we ride to victory!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Early(for me) morning Go Dawgs!!!!!

It's game day brothers and sisters! Let the Bulldawg faithful rise up and gather round, because the Bulldawgs are gonna Rick the Benz to the ground!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Gooooood morning and...


*BEAT BAMA!*​


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs asking for prayers tomorrow!!!
> 
> We will have 2 of the grandkids spending tonight with us, tomorrow I have to work on the kitchen sink plumbing(drain) this I can handle but there might be some slip up in the language department and I don't want to do that infront of them!!! Add to it the SECCG will be on my mind so, prayers brothers and sisters prayers !!!!!



Kussin Kirby sez it’s ok if you slip up. It’s all part of the game.?

Go game day Dawgs in the woods on a foggy morning!

I like my red elephant broiled.?


----------



## trad bow (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!! Everything gonna be alright!


----------



## cramer (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs making more history today!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 4, 2021)

She said GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dogs. Regarding stats, all of our defensive leaders, our sack leader, tackle for loss leader, our tackle leader, None of em’ sniff the top 50 in the Conference in meaningful defensive statistics.  Jalen Carter leads the Dogs with 8 or so tackles for loss and he would rank around 29th in the conference in that category. We have many contributors from 6th year Sr Rochester all the way down to true freshman LB Johnson. These junkyard Dogs are hungry.


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!! Just keep winning!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs. Regarding stats, all of our defensive leaders, our sack leader, tackle for loss leader, our tackle leader, None of em’ sniff the top 50 in the Conference in meaningful defensive statistics.  Jalen Carter leads the Dogs with 8 or so tackles for loss and he would rank around 29th in the conference in that category. We have many contributors from 6th year Sr Rochester all the way down to true freshman LB Johnson. These junkyard Dogs are hungry.



That’s all because of CKS next man up policy. Dawgs can put fresh legs in on every play and not skip a beat.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Even our Schnauzer says Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs fixing to head to a SEC Championship party


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Got the plumbing done, yes with out dropping any swear words!!!! 

Now time to spend quality time with the grandkids, they are going home around 2pm!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!! Almost game time!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs everywhere!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs in the ATL!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs sitting by the fire pit.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Nice fire pit and place @trad bow


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

Getting close fellers!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

And ladies!  Sorry Mrs Hornet!

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs, Bo$$ would be tore up bout now!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 4, 2021)

Almost time to Let The BIG DAWG EAT!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs! The Bo$$ is smiling today knowing his Dawgs are about the Roll the Tide!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs,  man I am getting nervous as a long tail cat, in a room full of rockers!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs nervous as a wh.... um, prostie in church!!!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs! We’ve been waiting for this. One hour to go!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs just taking care of business.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs focus on the task at hand!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Dec 4, 2021)

Turn the Dawgs loose for Charlie!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

GON eat some elephant meat tonight. GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs not nervous at all! Come on Dawgs RIP the heart out of Bama!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs not nervous at all! Come on Dawgs RIP the heart out of Bama!!!!!!!!


I am!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

One last Go Dawgs!!  
Here we go folks!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

GO YOU GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

I put too much $$ up for this game.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs 4 Eva!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 4, 2021)

Go 12 and 1 Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

It SUXS brothers and sisters but I will still yell GO Dawgs


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Great game DAWGs, fighting to the end.

Now to the the The Town Crier I have a special recognition. 



Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1117863





Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1118416





Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1118692





Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1119509





Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1120311





Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1120322


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Great game DAWGs, fighting to the end.
> 
> Now to the the The Town Crier I have a special recognition.




Why you got to rub it in??
I wouldn't do that to Bama!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!! 

Ok I am over this loss and ready for whatever comes next!!!!!! 

I don't understand why CKS didn't put Daniels in the game, but I am not the one getting paid to make that call. 

If by chance Georgia gets in the playoffs I will be screaming 

Go Dawgs!!!!!!

No matter what happens I will be a Dawg fan till the day I die!!!!!!!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 4, 2021)

Maybe this will cheer you Dawgs up.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Why you got to rub it in??
> I wouldn't do that to Bama!



Not much my friend. 

See you next time.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!
> 
> Ok I am over this loss and ready for whatever comes next!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Absolutely, watch the Falcons get down by 10 and the stadium empties.
Fair weather fans for sure.

The DAWGs and Tide filled Benz, the Falcons don’t do that.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs! I predict the Dawgs beat the Tide for the Natty!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 4, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Maybe this will cheer you Dawgs up.
> View attachment 1120583


Can I have the steak instead of the sausage?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Why you got to rub it in??
> I wouldn't do that to Bama!


That's just how HE rolls. What he is even doing in this thread?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's just how HE rolls. What he is even doing in this thread?



Because everyone is welcome every where on this board and my friends post here regularly.


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Time to get the loss behind us and get focused! Humility is a day away!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Because everyone is welcome every where on this board and my friends post here regularly.


Dawgs are just hurt tonight!
The SEC Championship Party was busted up when the clock struck 0:00! 

But the Dawgs will turn that frown upside down and yell GO DAWGS again!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs hoping we get in the playoffs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs hoping we get in the playoffs!!!!


We in but will play Bama again if we get past Michigan or Cincinnati!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 5, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2021)

Not very happy with the outcome of the game but Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 5, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Great game DAWGs, fighting to the end.
> 
> Now to the the The Town Crier I have a special recognition.


I showed this to my wife, friends, and family last night.........that might be the reason the SEC party was broken up!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2021)

That didn’t go as planned but Go Dawgs anyway!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 5, 2021)

*Just win!! *Oh wait. Sorry.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 5, 2021)

4HAND said:


> *Just win!! *Oh wait. Sorry.


You gonna get banned!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2021)

GO DAWGS! 
I know why they say
every dog has his days
can't win every game we play
but every dog has his days

and we'll be singing
Glory, Glory to ol' Georgia
Glory, Glory to ol' Georgia
Glory, Glory to ol' Georgia
Oh Georgia Hail to the


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2021)

Go all you hating Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 5, 2021)

I don't care if we lose every game from now on....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I don't care if we lose every game from now on....
> 
> View attachment 1120705


That's the sign I have in my front yard! GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## formula1 (Dec 5, 2021)

Forever faithful! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2021)

I love UGA.
I love Athens.
I love Georgia Football and the decades of enjoyment of watching games with friends and family.
I love the good-natured ribbing with fans of other teams.
I dislike losing.
I especially dislike Dawg fans who act emotionally like little babies when we lose.
Go Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Dec 5, 2021)

Bezackly Mrs Hornet!!!

Dawg fan want everything to go perfect, or it’s the end of the world. I was disappointed last night, of course, but we are still in the thick of it. Some saying Kirby needs to be fired , Blaming Bennett, Bama curse 

We good. 200 other teams would give anything to be in the Dawgs position. I have 100% faith in Kirby and the Dawgs

Need 2 more wins and we are national champs!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 5, 2021)

Oh, Go Dawgs!!


----------



## cramer (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2021)

Lord I hate losing, not just to Bama but to any team! I am a sore looser, even my kids will tell you I am! 

Above all that I am a Georgia Bulldawg and no matter what I will always hold my head high and proclaim my love for them!!!!! I will never let the other team see me as a sore looser, I was raised better than that!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs keeping their dreams alive.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!! Preach @mrs. hornet22 Preach!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 5, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!
Hunker down two more times!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 5, 2021)

Dang it all these last few posts restore my faith in Dawg Nation!  Esp from no. 623 on!  Y'all some DGD's.

GO DAWGS!
Duff, Luke, Brown, Mrs. 22, formula, trad, Cramer, Coop... y'all some DGD's.  More on this board too but thanks y'all for keeping it in the real world!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Get Back To Winning!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs in the mix!!!!! Restore the focus and win out!!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 5, 2021)

Kirby rested players in a meaningless game.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 5, 2021)

Go DAWGS still in the driver seat controlling their own Destiny. Sometimes it’s good to get punched in the mouth to keep you humble. Go Dawgs getting rested up and watching film!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 5, 2021)

GO DAWGS! let’s get back on the wagon and go for the BIG PRIZE!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs hating to lose to Bama but will always yell 
GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 5, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love UGA.
> I love Athens.
> I love Georgia Football and the decades of enjoyment of watching games with friends and family.
> I love the good-natured ribbing with fans of other teams.
> ...


I may be down but I ain't giving up!! 

Go Dawgs regrouping and pushing forward!! 

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs over the loss!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting focused!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 6, 2021)

Good morning, new day & week

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 6, 2021)

Buddy of mine said Friday not to get my hopes up, because every team gonna have a bad game and Georgia is overdue.  Well, he was right.  Our defense just had an awful 2nd quarter.  I knew better than to get too loud about this game, because it was a do or die game for Bammer, but not for us.  I still thought our defensive front was going to dominate.  They didn't.

Guess what, now we find out just what kind of a team we got.  I think they take this hit to the face and refocus to get after it again.  I see Michigan getting the brunt of their frustrations and I see these guys getting their revenge on Bammer.

Go DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 6, 2021)

Only thing lost Saturday was a chance to eliminate Bama. 2 more!!

Go Monday morning Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Buddy of mine said Friday not to get my hopes up, because every team gonna have a bad game and Georgia is overdue.  Well, he was right.  Our defense just had an awful 2nd quarter.  I knew better than to get too loud about this game, because it was a do or die game for Bammer, but not for us.  I still thought our defensive front was going to dominate.  They didn't.
> 
> Guess what, now we find out just what kind of a team we got.  I think they take this hit to the face and refocus to get after it again.  I see Michigan getting the brunt of their frustrations and I see these guys getting their revenge on Bammer.
> 
> Go DAWGS!


I agree and I think UGA will use the "rat poison" just like Saban did and come back for revenge!!



GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Dec 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs not looking back.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Time to take care of the Hairballs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2021)

Good lord stop fighting amongst ourselves!!!!!!!!

Let the coaches coach and let us as fans just holler!!!!


Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 6, 2021)

Ain’t no real Dawg fans fighting JC, just some pretenders acting like fans. And some real fans giving them the what fors and whatnots. 

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2021)

And all the Dawg nation said,

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs liking my new advisor position!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 6, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1121004


TRUTH!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs not eating no rat poison no how, no way, not now, not ever!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs staying humble and focused!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 6, 2021)

Wise words from old school DAWGs above.

Kirby- Maybe we're not as good as we thought in some areas. Where can we improve that? Sometimes you only see that through a loss. We tried to see it through victories throughout the year. But these guys were great today.

Go whip Michigan, see you then.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2021)

@Ruger#3 very classy brother! Got to beat them Yankees to earn a rematch. Go Dawgs and Roll Tide until we meet again!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 6, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 7, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2021)

It's a great day to shout *Go* *Dawgs! **In living color to boot!*


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2021)

Go DAWGS installing Rack's easy chair on the practice sidelines!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs resting up and refocusing up


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs from the beautiful Chattahoochee river.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS installing Rack's easy chair on the practice sidelines!


These will be the only sidelines I'm on....


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 7, 2021)

But I would take a easy chair at either place @MudDucker 



GO Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2021)

Here it is Rack!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Man it would have been a good morning to be in the woods!!!! Cool, clear and calm!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2021)

Go DAWGS today and everyday!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 7, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 8, 2021)

Good morning 

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 8, 2021)

Go DAWGS from foggy So GA!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs on a wet morning


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2021)

First and foremost. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2021)

Good morning Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Get back to
Winning!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting the snake oil out of their heads!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2021)

Go you hairy DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs in little towns all around this land!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 8, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs hoping to ring in the the New Year win a WIN!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Jovi (Dec 8, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!


roll tide


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 8, 2021)

Jovi said:


> roll tide


----------



## Duff (Dec 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs, gettin ready fer me-she-gan!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 8, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 9, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 9, 2021)

Can I get a *GO **DAWGS* this morning!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> Can I get a *GO **DAWGS* this morning!


You friends with Herschel Walker on FB? That's what he post before every game. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 9, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs looking for a Wolverine to trap


----------



## Duff (Dec 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs, get focused, don't read or drink the poison and take care of business!!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 9, 2021)

For my DAWG bros!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 9, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 9, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 9, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 10, 2021)

Go early morning can't sleep Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 10, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs on a wet Friday


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 10, 2021)

Let the Big DAWG out!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 10, 2021)

Go Dogs, congrats to big Jordan Davis bringing home the hardware!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 10, 2021)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Good morning
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!



Morning Luke and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Loud and PROUD!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 10, 2021)

Go Friday ater noon Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 10, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs 3.5 hours till going home time!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 11, 2021)

Come on @Rackmaster your slipping, got to get fired up for Michigan.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 11, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Come on @Rackmaster your slipping, got to get fired up for Michigan.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1121737




GO DAWGS!!


----------



## cramer (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Please get it together!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs gonna quit Go Dawging once the players start getting paid. Won't be long now.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs witnessing the death of college football


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs gonna miss Lanning, but glad we got Muscamp ready to lead the defense.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!

Go Boom!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs just a little while longer


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs having football withdrawals, missing UGA


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 11, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 11, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Dec 11, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 12, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 12, 2021)

Go, Sunday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs on a brisk cool Sunday morning!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs from the treestand!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready to be unleashed


----------



## formula1 (Dec 12, 2021)

Prepare to overcome!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs,  getting prepared for the m.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 12, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 13, 2021)

Good morning 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 13, 2021)

Go DAWGS movin' slow after a good weekend of huntin'!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Monday Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS! Keeping the FAITH!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs on a Monday afternoon.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 13, 2021)

Goooo Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs not wanting to go to work!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 14, 2021)

Good morning
GO DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 14, 2021)

Go DAWGS roasting marshmallows over the Awburn dumpster fire!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs being thankful your not in the dumpster fire with auburn


----------



## trad bow (Dec 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Dec 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs not worrying about teams we regularly beat but those we can't.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs and God bless us all, everyone!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2021)

I just heard a GO DAWGS in the parking lot and it prompted me to post a 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2021)

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg living in THE Classic City.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## trad bow (Dec 14, 2021)

Rackmaster got some jam up friends. 
GOOOO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 14, 2021)

We won the SEC. H22 got the shirt to prove it today.   GO DAWGS.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs about to lockdown three 5* Defensive backs in one recruiting class.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2021)

Go recruiting Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 14, 2021)

It’s Wed in Australia and we landed a punter from down under, too.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Cussin Kirby out recruiting!!!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 14, 2021)

Go rugby playing Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 14, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs on signing day!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 15, 2021)

Good morning 

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs killin it in recruiting


----------



## trad bow (Dec 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs on signing day


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## MudDucker (Dec 15, 2021)

Go DAWGS restockin'!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 15, 2021)

Go signing Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs signing on the line


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs still stackin and packin!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs living in Throwbacks mind rent free!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Heading home in 10 minutes!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 16, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 16, 2021)

Ga Dawgs getting ready for the weekend


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 16, 2021)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs digging ditches to get their daughters camper set up for them to live in for a while.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs in the mud and dirt


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs with the #3 recruiting class, moving up from #4 last year.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2021)

Go Cussin Kirby recruiting with the best of them!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs in the mountains of New Mexico.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs way out west! Nothing like it besides the Piney Woods of Ga!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 16, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs way out west! Nothing like it besides the Piney Woods of Ga!


Yes sir! Flying home tomorrow and headed to my Piney camp for the weekend.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs eating Christmas dinner at work.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 16, 2021)

Go DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 17, 2021)

Good morning 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs on a Friday morning


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs loving a mild December.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 17, 2021)

Go you hairy junkyard Dawgs!


----------



## campboy (Dec 17, 2021)

GOOD MORNING AND GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 17, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 17, 2021)

Two weeks till the Orange Bowl.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs and a big SHOUT OUT to the LADY DAWGS taking down #2 NC State


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs and Go Lady Dawgs!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs down on Sinclair!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 18, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 18, 2021)

Go DAWGS enjoying a lazy Saturday!


----------



## Duff (Dec 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!

2 weeks until the yanks feel the wrath!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2021)

GO you Georgia Bulldawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 18, 2021)

Even Santa is a Dog wearing red and black.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 18, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Even Santa is a Dog wearing red and black.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 18, 2021)

Go Saturday night Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs on lazy rainy Saturday!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Dec 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 19, 2021)

Town Crier laying down on the job. Making note he only does Bama memes.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 19, 2021)

Go DAWGS on a rainy Sunday morning!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs sitting in the rain.


----------



## cramer (Dec 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 19, 2021)

Go dawgs hurting Barner karens feelings


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready to go to church!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 19, 2021)

Go soggy Dawgs in a boxblind.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 19, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!

Our stove bit the dust last week, daughter found one on Facebook Marketplace. We picked it up after church and now have more honey do list.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 19, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Town Crier laying down on the job. Making note he only does Bama memes.
> 
> View attachment 1123220


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 19, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1123331


GO dawgs Karen gonna come up in here saying you got too much "swagger" ?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs with no swagger, just doing the job and not drinking the poison!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 19, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 20, 2021)

Good morning 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 20, 2021)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 20, 2021)

Go DAWGS nursing a twisted knee and enjoying the cooler temps!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Dec 20, 2021)

Go Monday morning Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 20, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs ready for 4 day work weeks this week and the next 2 also.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 20, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2021)

Can't wait for next Sunday when me and Brother Brown get to take up the serpents again!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 20, 2021)

Go snake handling Dawgs!!!

Got all the faith there is!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs getting ready to close out another Go Dawgs thread!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2021)

We need to close this one and get @brownceluse to start the next one!!!! Jeff and Charlie kept these going for a good while!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs! @John Cooper let @mrs. hornet22 start it. She’s the new Bo$$ round here!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 20, 2021)

A Go Dawgs extra on top!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs @mrs. hornet22 it's all you gal pal!!!!! Start us a new one!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 20, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 21, 2021)

Get er done, Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Dec 21, 2021)

Good morning

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 21, 2021)

Go DAWGS on a rainy night in Georgia!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs hoping the rain holds off


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 21, 2021)

Go Dogs and glad Monken turned down an offer to work with Kelly at Lsa


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 21, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------

